

PHP Design Patterns Reference and Examples - mcxx
http://www.fluffycat.com/PHP-Design-Patterns/

======
jrockway
I like how they call this MVC:

<http://www.fluffycat.com/PHP-Design-Patterns/Non-OO-MVC/>

No. That is called "calling functions".

As an aside, I really hope that nobody who reads this site uses PHP or goes
out in search of design patterns to add to their application.

~~~
danielrhodes
PHP is very fast..

OO deficiencies have mostly been solved by 5.3.

Your blanket generalizations will not get you anywhere.

~~~
jrockway
_PHP is very fast.._

If by very fast you mean the second-slowest:

[http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/benchmark.php?test=al...](http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=all)

I agree that it doesn't matter much. But why use a slow language with poor
syntax when you could be using a fast language with beautiful syntax? (I won't
go in to detail about how horrible PHP's object model is, or how it doesn't
have lexically-scoped variables, or how it doesn't have closures or even
anonymous functions, ... or a host of other features that most programmers
have been enjoying for the last 30 years.)

~~~
danielrhodes
No question PHP is weak in some areas, although trying to compare languages is
sometimes like trying to compare cats and dogs.

Also, second slowest? Compared to what? And in what scope, and trying to solve
what problem? Last I checked, there were more than 25 languages, and only a
few of the ones listed there are suitable for the web.

~~~
jrockway
Which ones aren't suitable for the web? Maybe Fortran, but I know of people
with successful production web apps in most of those languages; Perl, Ruby,
Python, CL, OCaml, Haskell, Lua, C++, and Java.

------
Sujan
nice one!

